# lost suction cups can i use the heater still?



## boyboykoi (Aug 22, 2013)

its a fully summergible heater but i lost the suction cups for it 
can i lay the heater against the tank glass? would it crack the glass and give problems? thanks


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Shouldnt be a problem as long as it submersible. Check the dollar store I have found little suction cup hangers there have the same kind of section cups. What kind of heater is it?


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

I find the suction cups hardly work. I usually tuck the heater in the corner and call it a day. Ive never had an issue with smaller fish. Ive had big cichlids that have knocked it and broke the heater glass. The heater wont crack the aquarium glass. Its too thick and the heater glass is to thin. Heater loses everythime.


----------



## boyboykoi (Aug 22, 2013)

its a hydor theo 300watt my tank is in the garage so im adding an extra heater in to keep them warm


----------



## boyboykoi (Aug 22, 2013)

jbyoung00008 said:


> I find the suction cups hardly work. I usually tuck the heater in the corner and call it a day. Ive never had an issue with smaller fish. Ive had big cichlids that have knocked it and broke the heater glass. The heater wont crack the aquarium glass. Its too thick and the heater glass is to thin. Heater loses everythime.


if i do that will the silicone melt?
also my heater keeps floating to the top lol


----------



## Master wilkins (Dec 10, 2012)

Silicone, once cured, won't melt, just burn. And no it won't burn it either, aquarium heaters if functioning properly dont get that hot. Tie it with string to something heavy.


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Where are you located? I probably have extra suction cups laying around somewhere so if you want to drop by let me know.


----------



## boyboykoi (Aug 22, 2013)

i put a rock against the heater i live in surreyi am far from you lol


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

I've never used the suction cups for mine  and never had a problem


----------



## Korya (Jun 21, 2013)

Rogers Aquatic is in Surrey. They may have some. Sometimes they even have used parts. 


Korya - New West


----------



## boyboykoi (Aug 22, 2013)

i moved the rock lol got to annoying my heater float back to the top


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

maybe I don't use other brand of heater enough, but I have never experience heater that float. Perhaps there is something wrong with that heater. all my heaters sink - fluval, ebo, eheim, ViaAqua, odyssea...


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

I have a Hydor Theo - became useless when the suction cups failed. It floated too - can we say it's an obvious design flaw!? 

I can't even use it in my water storage barrels. You can buy replacement suction cups but I didn't want to spend any more money on that heater. Anybody want a 300w Hydor heater?


----------



## boyboykoi (Aug 22, 2013)

i need to buy some suction cups lol


----------



## boyboykoi (Aug 22, 2013)

i went to kramers petworl it was close to my house 5bucks for the fluval one well i had to buy it anyways i needed 2 heaters since tank is in garage for now since its cold in there thats why i needed another heater


----------

